# Uber x vs Uber Comfort



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.


----------



## RideshareDog

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


lol whats uber comfort?

and wow who the **** tips .50 cents lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

God those rates are depressing...


----------



## VanGuy

I was curious so I googled. Newer cars with extra legroom. Still in the economy section so a slight bump from regular X.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> God those rates are depressing...


What are your rates in Florida?


----------



## Rex8976

These should be quite helpful and *comfort*able 
to dig out of Uber's next hole.


----------



## Matt Uterak

Too many options is a recipe for disaster. 

Should have, in most markets;

UberX
Select/Black
XL


I’d be curious to see how rides are distributed in larger markets. But the above is simple and understandable. Having multiple sub categories is like a restaurant having a 150 item menu.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

RideshareDog said:


> lol whats uber comfort?
> 
> and wow who the @@@@ tips .50 cents lol


Lol definitely my first .50 cent tip.


----------



## Boca Ratman

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What are your rates in Florida?


Suicide inducing depressing


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

That probably means your car is above the bare minimum. You need to get a smaller one quickly...


----------



## Uber_Paul83

Jesus Christ I feel sorry for you Americans doing Uber ???


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What are your rates in Florida?


$1.72-2.40 a mile and up to 45c a minute under 20mph.

But I'm doing ubertaxi


----------



## Ubermcbc

RideshareDog said:


> lol whats uber comfort?
> 
> and wow who the @@@@ tips .50 cents lol


God help those folks who are ok to invest double so they can earn 0.50 cents extra per trip. Plus bigger car means more gas, more expensive insurance. It amazing how easy for guber to make drivers feel good about it. Lol.


----------



## VanGuy

That was a 50c tip. For the ride before tip it was about a dollar difference for a shorter trip. It looks to be about a 30% increase overall.


----------



## Mole

Does Uber have a qualifying car list for Uber comfort?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Ubermcbc said:


> God help those folks who are ok to invest double so they can earn 0.50 cents extra per trip. Plus bigger car means more gas, more expensive insurance. It amazing how easy for guber to make drivers feel good about it. Lol.


I only do Uber part time with my personal vehicle. Even so I plan to buy a used Prius in about 2-3 months.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Here some XLs are getting these Comfort runs.

Some fine print drivers are qualified by:

Newer cars
Bigger cars
Drivers above certain rating
Pay may change without warning
The qualifying specs are a secret. Uber hasn't disclosed what that is.


----------



## VanGuy

Listening to what I've seen here it's probably because the specs are more fly by the seat of your pants market by market and hope for the best.


----------



## Driver_Down

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


Nice minimum fares, but my god those rates are abysmal it's definitely better working a minimum wage job if means wearing your personal vehicles to the ground for minimum wage.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Driver_Down said:


> Nice minimum fares, but my god those rates are abysmal it's definitely better working a minimum wage job if means wearing your personal vehicles to the ground for minimum wage.


I average $20-$30/hour before expenses. Only because I'm part time I should add.


----------



## New2This

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


Those payouts hurt my soul


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Jesus Christ I feel sorry for you Americans doing Uber ???


Our costs of living and fuel i think are lower than yours and I'm not sure about your aussie $$. My 4 bedroom 2 bath house on a small lot 20 miles out of chicago is about $275k and gas is $3 a gallon. I'm not complaining about full time uber wages..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Our costs of living and fuel i think are lower than yours and I'm not sure about your aussie $$. My 4 bedroom 2 bath house on a small lot 20 miles out of chicago is about $275k and gas is $3 a gallon. I'm not complaining about full time uber wages..


It makes me wonder, how much everyone else is averaging. I know Uber doesn't pay much but it seems my market is at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Uber_Paul83

I make about $2000 a week AUD so $1400 USD before expenses so I get left with about $1500 AUD working 48 hours a week that’s Uber X, Uber Comfort, Uber XL and minimal Uber eats


----------



## Ziggy

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


wow ... you got a whole 50¢ tip.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Ziggy said:


> wow ... you got a whole 50¢ tip.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It makes me wonder, how much everyone else is averaging. I know Uber doesn't pay much but it seems my market is at the bottom of the barrel.


Those guys were aussie. I'm getting 1.38 pickup .21 a min and .60 a mile. I dont look at it as a per hour job. The sun comes up the sun goes down. I run 12 hour shifts and usually $250 a day...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Those guys were aussie. I'm getting 1.38 pickup .21 a min and .60 a mile. I dont look at it as a per hour job. The sun comes up the sun goes down. I run 12 hour shifts and usually $250 a day...


Yea it really isn't a per hour job. But it's a easy way to judge if I'm making enough money to justify expenses and time.


----------



## bpm45

Next they tell us what kind of car to drive and when to drive, but still call us contractors because we can choose to drive or not drive. Soon, they'll require us to wear approved attire with Uber logos for which we have to pay.


----------



## TomTheAnt

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lol definitely my first .50 cent tip.
> 
> View attachment 316614


"These extra trip earnings are subject to change after the test period is over." is Uber speak for "Yout bet your ass we ain't paying you shit after we got enough ants doing this new fancy sounding Uber Comfort thingy." 

Oh... And I've gotten a $0.50 tip, too. Long story, but got it from a drunk snowflake college girl who also helped me pop my 1* cherry.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Update*****Update

Uber x vs Uber comfort long distance trip.


----------



## Jo3030

Mole said:


> Does Uber have a qualifying car list for Uber comfort?


They are making things up as they go.


----------



## maxroyalty1

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


I feel like I'm in 1999 looking at these rates


----------



## Bubsie

Nearly 17 cents more a mile, versus 60 cents per mile, hope it comes to upstate ny. Also need a list of eligibles if they ever get around to it, I'm guessing midsize sedans and up.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

maxroyalty1 said:


> I feel like I'm in 1999 looking at these rates


Don't worry they are coming to you soon, ask California drivers.


----------



## DriverMark

Saw my first Comfort on Sunday. Dodge Grand Caravan.

Salt Lake City Market
X -- $0.585/mile and $0.15/min
XL -- $0.746/mile and $0.245/min
Comfort -- $0.855/mile and $0.225/min

So comfort is coming in at a pay greater than XL in my market. Guess I might be driving the van more often instead of the Mazda 3. Especially on the weekend.


----------



## haji

uber comfort is designed for people who drive full size pick up trucks .


----------



## maxroyalty1

DriverMark said:


> Saw my first Comfort on Sunday. Dodge Grand Caravan.
> 
> Salt Lake City Market
> X -- $0.585/mile and $0.15/min
> XL -- $0.746/mile and $0.245/min
> Comfort -- $0.855/mile and $0.225/min
> 
> So comfort is coming in at a pay greater than XL in my market. Guess I might be driving the van more often instead of the Mazda 3. Especially on the weekend.


Those rates are rape at its finest


----------



## DriverMark

maxroyalty1 said:


> Those rates are rape at its finest


Yes, but it is what it is. This market is on the lower pay scales in the nation. But I don't have much problem making +$20 an hour even given these rates on X. Sunday w/ XL did $90 in 3 hours. Approx $25/hr minus expenses. (shrug)


----------



## 49matrix

VanGuy said:


> I was curious so I googled. Newer cars with extra legroom. Still in the economy section so a slight bump from regular X.


90% of my rides involve only one pax. So I slide the front pax seat of my Toyota Corrola almost all the way forward providing plenty of legroom in the back seat, not to mention discouraging pax to want to sit in the front! Oh, it may be a 2011 but it's in better shape than some of the pos's I see at the Airport ride share impound.


----------



## PhoenixAtlanta

So how much did Uber take for themselves out of those rides?


----------



## Kele1

doyousensehumor said:


> Here some XLs are getting these Comfort runs.
> 
> Some fine print drivers are qualified by:
> 
> Newer cars
> Bigger cars
> Drivers above certain rating
> Pay may change without warning
> The qualifying specs are a secret. Uber hasn't disclosed what that is.


Maybe they would then stop automatically knocking an XL to a X . . . . at least maybe it will give us a little cushion.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


Don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## McGarnagle

I am just wondering how often people are willing to pay extra for what Uber thinks is better leg room (I guarantee they have not figured it out and only go by size of car which does not mean better leg room). As for newer, how much newer? Will the extra cost be worth it?


----------



## doyousensehumor

McGarnagle said:


> I am just wondering how often people are willing to pay extra for what Uber thinks is better leg room (I guarantee they have not figured it out and only go by size of car which does not mean better leg room). As for newer, how much newer? Will the extra cost be worth it?


For the week i was on it, it seemed lot of pax ordered it. But only a low % of eligible drivers were on it. If uber opens it to "all elgible drivers" (whatever that means) results may vary.

Remember Comfort is $1.00 per mile vs $0.81 for X. Not much of a difference...


----------



## 49matrix

doyousensehumor said:


> Here some XLs are getting these Comfort runs.
> 
> Some fine print drivers are qualified by:
> 
> Newer cars
> Bigger cars
> Drivers above certain rating
> Pay may change without warning
> The qualifying specs are a secret. Uber hasn't disclosed what that is.


I love that,

"Pay may change without warning" Typical Uber creative accounting!


----------



## Ubermcbc

Matt Uterak said:


> Too many options is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Should have, in most markets;
> 
> UberX
> Select/Black
> XL
> 
> I'd be curious to see how rides are distributed in larger markets. But the above is simple and understandable. Having multiple sub categories is like a restaurant having a 150 item menu.


The reason to have so many new varieties of guber like guber clean, guber no talking, guber popular (rating) drivers is to charge more from the pax. Guber might throw free upgrade service to the pax just to make them feel that they are special. It's all mind trick. In doing so guber might throw a nickel and a dime here and there to the drivers. Guber can't charge additional more on x, xl service. Guber knows there won't be anymore ipo and no vc will throw the billion $ the way they used to get before ipo. I believe it's all pre plan before guber went public. They are trying their best not to loose their stock value quickly so when the restrictions on stock get lifted on the management / original investors, they all can cash out the most.



Mole said:


> Does Uber have a qualifying car list for Uber comfort?


Yes, it has to have curtains on all 4 windows, several pillows, a 52" big screen, wifi, Netflix and free food. Anything missing on the list, and you will be thrown back to your x.


----------



## Mole

Ubermcbc said:


> The reason to have so many new varieties of guber like guber clean, guber no talking, guber popular (rating) drivers is to charge more from the pax. Guber might throw free upgrade service to the pax just to make them feel that they are special. It's all mind trick. In doing so guber might throw a nickel and a dime here and there to the drivers. Guber can't charge additional more on x, xl service. Guber knows there won't be anymore ipo and no vc will throw the billion $ the way they used to get before ipo. I believe it's all pre plan before guber went public. They are trying their best not to loose their stock value quickly so when the restrictions on stock get lifted on the management / original investors, they all can cash out the most.
> 
> 
> Yes, it has to have curtains on all 4 windows, several pillows, a 52" big screen, wifi, Netflix and free food. Anything missing on the list, and you will be thrown back to your x.


I only have a 48 inch big screen can I request a waiver?


----------



## Ubermcbc

Mole said:


> I only have a 48 inch big screen can I request a waiver?


Tough luck. Lol


----------



## i9f3479f3h

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just got my first Uber comfort ride today. Thought you guys might want to see the numbers.
> 
> View attachment 316555
> View attachment 316556


I get $1.18/mile and hardly make enough for beer money. Damn.


----------



## Mole

You can only get a coke with that pay.


----------



## Delilah5

So most require a 2014 or newer car, and have to wait for pax 10 minutes before cancel.


----------

